

Ask HN: Can I get some suggestions on web languages? - jwdunne

I've been thinking about which would be the lightest language for the web that's also not as painful to use.<p>I'm planning on starting a project for the company I work for and I've already settled on MongoDB for the database system but I'm spoilt for choice when it comes to choosing a language.<p>Any suggestions?
======
mathgladiator
For fun, I would go with Ruby

For team consistency, I would go with Python

For ease of building a prototype, I would go with PHP

For scalability in human capital, I would go with either .NET or Java

~~~
GeneralMaximus
I believe you can find plenty of PHP programmers out there. Your average PHP
programmer is no better or no worse than your average Java or .NET programmer.

Also, us Python folk like to have fun too :)

------
kingnothing
Ruby.

Why did you choose mongodb for the data store?

~~~
jwdunne
It looks like a fun piece of technology to use.

------
yousuffauzan
Python would be fun as well as easy.

